# Northstar?



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

Wow! I really liked Northstar. I can only compare it to 6 or 7 other resorts. But this one was a lot of fun. I thought the black diamonds, for the most part, were double blues maybe. Nothing was really that steep and it didn't have a lot of mogul runs. If you started down a run you didn't have to stay because the only thing that separated most runs was a 20 yard seperation of trees..... so riding through those were fun.

I liked how they had a small, medium, and hard park style runs. That way you could work on the small and get confidence up to go to bigger stuff. They also had a not so steep bowl. A lot of fun!

Base was a lot of fun and the guy I went with asked jokingly was it a night club. Cool atmosphere!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

I love Northstar. I ride it all the time but the main reason i go there is the park, they always have a really nice set up.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

I really liked it... I wish i could go more to work on my park skills.


----------

